# How Much CC Storage Space Have I Used?



## stevevp (Oct 18, 2017)

With today's announcements on the various changes to Lightroom and the new 20GB cap on cloud storage space for Photography Plan subscribers, I am interested to know how much space I have already used with my synced collections. Grateful for advice on where this info can be found as I can't locate it.

I have to say that I am disappointed there is no longer a single LR product. :(


----------



## KrisDan (Oct 18, 2017)

As I understand it, synced to LR mobile files don’t use this space and therefore don’t count against it. 

You determine amount used/available with the creative cloud app.

Kristy


----------



## stevevp (Oct 18, 2017)

Many thanks Kristy. I've now found the info at Adobe Creative Cloud which indeed shows I have used 0GB. 
It should also be possible to get this info by clicking the gear symbol on the desktop CC app. Unfortunately my desktop app doesn't have a gear symbol! (W10)


----------



## rob211 (Oct 19, 2017)

I think the unlimited storage space policy has ended.

I see my Lr Classic synched images counting against my 20GB maximum. I inquired about the demise of unlimited storage for smart previews and haven't had a response. It's kinda odd because the math doesn't make sense. If I look at the storage space used for 200 images (all I have up there) it's 4+GB. And most of those images are like maybe 20MB max as raw, let alone as a smart image, which should  be much smaller. Maybe somehow I inadvertently converted them to full res images when I tested Lr CC??

And note that the Adobe Creative cloud storage under the previous CC plan is a bit different. That link in stevevp's post is to Assets, which is different than Adobe Photoshop Lightroom where the photos are stored.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 19, 2017)

If you launch the new CC version (not Classic CC) and click on the cloud icon in the upper right, it will show how much cloud space you are using.  I'm now using 648mb.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 19, 2017)

@ rob211. Many thanks for the correct link! That shows that the 1262 images I have synced online are using a modest 145MB. What's not yet clear to me (I've still a lot of info on the various LR upgrades/changes to digest) is if I upgrade to Lightroom Classic CC, will I still have access and can I carry on syncing to the existing cloud storage (albeit capped at 20GB) or do I have to install Lightroom CC as well?


----------



## rob211 (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm still trying to find out from Adobe what the policy is re smart previews being uploaded and whether we get unlimited storage for those, as before. I'll try to post here if I find out.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

rob211 said:


> I'm still trying to find out from Adobe what the policy is re smart previews being uploaded and whether we get unlimited storage for those, as before. I'll try to post here if I find out.



Smart previews uploaded from Lightroom Classic go into the same storage space as originals uploaded by Lightroom CC.


----------



## rob211 (Oct 19, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Smart previews uploaded from Lightroom Classic go into the same storage space as originals uploaded by Lightroom CC.



Yes. But the question is whether they count against the storage limits, i.e. whether Adobe has ended the policy of unlimited storage for smart previews.

And I just found the answer to that, my original question: they have ended unlimited storage for images uploaded to Adobe Lightroom CC for Mobile (which I guess is the new Lr Mobile):



> *Does syncing images to Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC for mobile use a portion of the cloud storage I get with my Creative Cloud membership?*
> Yes, images from Lightroom CC for mobile count against your cloud storage provided with Creative Cloud.



Source: Common questions about Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC for mobile and Apple TV

Too bad. I liked that feature of Lr Mobile. Not sure if I can effectively use Lr Classic to upload smart previews alongside Lr CC. At least they are smaller in size.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2017)

rob211 said:


> I'm still trying to find out from Adobe what the policy is re smart previews being uploaded and whether we get unlimited storage for those, as before. I'll try to post here if I find out.


I've emailed a contact at Adobe to double check, as I was told smart previews didn't count. (Originals definitely do)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

I have only smart previews in Lightroom CC and when I click on the cloud icon it says '130.5 MB of ... used'. So it seems that smart previews do count.


----------



## rob211 (Oct 21, 2017)

I deleted a ton of stuff post Classic/CC, and then reuploaded from Classic. And in that case, the new images were NOT counting against my total.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've emailed a contact at Adobe to double check, as I was told smart previews didn't count. (Originals definitely do)


Just to loop back round to this one, smart previews should NOT count towards your allowance. If you're sure they are being included, please report it as a bug.


----------

